# Holly is a posh pup now!



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

Many, many thanks to Aunt T for the gorgeous necklace we got in the mail today. It is so beautiful and fits great. You can see that Holly thinks she's pretty hot stuff now


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

OMG Tricia, that is marvelous. She looks so pretty and you can tell she knows it. LOL. T, you're such a doll and what a beautiful creation. Holly is gorgeous and pink is her color!!!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

rcj1095 said:


> OMG Tricia, that is marvelous. She looks so pretty and you can tell she knows it. LOL. T, you're such a doll and what a beautiful creation. Holly is gorgeous and pink is her color!!!


 I couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

haha she really is posh now!! she could be on front of money with that expression lol!!!!!! xxx love the necklace thats so darn' cute!!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Aww she does look so proud to be wearing it.
So so pretty, both Holly and the necklace.
Nice one T!


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Awww Holly is a doll, great work T! Rocky has a crush...................:love7:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

OMGoodness! Just look at that gorgeous, special baby girl in her necklace! What a beauty! That expression says she knows she looks hot! And she does! Woooohooooo! What a beautiful picture! I'm so glad you all like the necklace, and I so much enjoyed making it for you. xxxxxxx


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Ahhhhh..... It is gorgeous, and so is the model. Beautiful Teresa

Lori


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

And thank you all for the kind comments!


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

Wow soo pretty !! 

LoL
holly said I'm a bad bitch !


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Holly is perfect and so is the necklace!! GREAT!

Brodysmom


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

holly is such a cute girl in her necklace pretty princess


----------



## <maxiwoowoo> (Oct 22, 2008)

thats sooo cute! makes me want a girl! lol. I wonder if my boys would wear a necklace, im going to have to try. How long do you usually leave it on for? I think my max would try any way posible to get it off. He doesn't like anything on his body (harness, collar, clothes.....)


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

Oh that is just so cute....T you did a fantastic job!!! Look at Holly posing so sweet!


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh Tricia, just look at her posing! priceless.


----------



## Ember (Aug 7, 2009)

oh!
what a beautiful picture 
quite the little princess you have there.
(and that gorgeous necklace makes me want to go find myself a little girl pooch.....)


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

awh Tricia she looks lovely!
the pose is brilliant!
nice job T xxx


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Holly looks stunning in her pretty necklace! Teresa did a wonderful job.


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

thats a beautiful pic of holly, maybe dog jewlery for a upcoming pic comp


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

Thank you for the nice comments. Yes, I think the beautiful jewels around her neck made her feel pretty special  And thanks again T, that was very, very sweet of you!


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

Hot stuff!! She looks on top of the world! lol Hot lil diva hehehehe What a great job T did!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I just had to come back and take a look at Ms. Gorgeous Holly. I don't see enough of her. You are going to have to indulge me with more pics of your Princess! I just absolutely love her! Just look at that "look!" She knows she looks good! Oh, and you're so very welcome my friend. Nothing better than sending something special to 2 of my fave girls!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

lovely! hahaha the pose is priceless :albino:


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Wow that looks really pretty! She looks lovely! and by the looks of things she knows it too!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Just had to look again at this sweet angel. Holly is my version of the perfect chi. Great size, awesome ears, sweetest face. You know how much I love her. Would sure love to see a few more pics of her, cuz I can't get enough!!! Our girl T sure makes the nicest pup jewelry, doesn't she??? MUAH!!!


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

*swoooons* Holly is such a lover and her necklace is lovely! By the way, sorry I didn't get back to you yesterday. It's just too busy, keeps me hopping.


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

Aww, thanks guys! She's my little angel for sure


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

OMG Tricia holly looks amazing in her pink necklace!! Im so jealous T you must make me some!!


----------



## sue (Dec 6, 2009)

Holly looks so pretty with her new necklace on!


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

appleblossom said:


> OMG Tricia holly looks amazing in her pink necklace!! Im so jealous T you must make me some!!


OMG Brandi -- you WANT something? I can't believe it? LMAO


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

appleblossom said:


> OMG Tricia holly looks amazing in her pink necklace!! Im so jealous T you must make me some!!


Brandi, you jealous? Never! :lol: :wink: You know I love ya girl! My beads are on their way and I should have you some made by the end of the month or first part of Jan.


----------



## Boogie May (Dec 1, 2009)

Shes too sexy for that necklace! and knows it for sure! so sweet!


----------

